# 300C *WorkLog* By tr0y_audi0



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hey Guys..
This Project meens alot to me..
I just made head installer at my shop 
(Audio Adrenaline Prescott Valley,Az)
But The Owner Of The Car Is A Good Friend Of Mine
He Has Had Some Bad Installs After Dropping Some Big Cash.. 
So Its Time For Him To Get A Real Install









Car: 07 300C 
~Gear~ 
HU: Eclipse AVN 6610 
Front Stage: 3-Way Focal Utopia's (4-6.5-Tweet) 
Rear Fill: 2-Way Focal Kp (5.25" & Tweet) 
Subs: (2) KF 33 (13" Subs) 
Front/Rear Amps: PPi PC4800 Chrome 
Sub Amp: PPi PC1800 Black (Looking For Chrome Pm Me If You have One) 
EQ: PPi DEQ 30 Band EQ 
Cap: Stinger 30Frad W/ Volt Meter 
Batts: (2) Blue Top Beep Cycle Batts 
Big 3 & Lots Of Other Item's I can not think of.. 
Here are the starting pix.. 
This will not be at the shop everyday 
we will do one section at a time & put the car togeather so he can drive it everyday.. 
The Owner "Nate The Wonderful" 

















Ran The Speaker wires & RCA's down the center of the car
L/Speaker Wires On The Left Side Rights ON The Right
They Go Under The Seat & Then To The Tire Well

























The 300C Has A Plastic Part Here So I Did It Real Nice Like

































Now For The Trunk..
Jack & Tire Were Tossed..
Stinger RoadKill, Stinger Batteries, 30Frad Cap
PPi Amps & EQ Now Have A Home..

























Here Is The Pre-Layout 
Still Need To Wireup The Batt's Once I Finish The Layout
Upgrade All Wiring & Make It Look Killer









The HU Harness..









Bert Is Getting A More Detailed Look At The 6x9 Hole 
The K2P130's Will Be Mounted In









Thanks For The Time I Will Up Date You everytime I work on it
Peace Troy*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hell of an install. I bet that "Bert" Bangs!!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Hell of an install. I bet that "Bert" Bangs!!!!


He makes the best Bass ..
Rear firing though..


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Wicked pose there. 

I didn't know Focal made a 5.25" K2P set?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I Told Him Look Gangsta Like Your Car Will..

Re: K2P130's
My Bad Kp130's..

Peace Troy


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats on making head installer. Have fun with this install and good luck! I'll be watching it, looks like a good one


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Man,
Im doing my best to not only become a better installer but show this lil town that you can install a system right..
Peace troy


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

looking pretty nice so far. Gotta love focal  couple of questions though cause im curious. 

1. Why a 30 farad cap???
2. why the 2 extra batteries???
3. is the alternator upgraded at all? how about the big 3?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

bobditts said:


> looking pretty nice so far. Gotta love focal  couple of questions though cause im curious.


1. Why a 30 farad cap???
Nate Is A Bit Over The Top He Has Atleast a 12Frad Cap in Every Install
He Dose Have a Bit of Power But It Is A Lil Frad Heavy I Think We gave It To Him Too..

2. why the 2 extra batteries???
(2) Batts On The System They Are Switchable So If At A Show & one gets Low You can Switch To the Other with a push of a button
Tri-colored LED will lightup Green, Orange Of Red

3. is the alternator upgraded at all? how about the big 3?
The ONly ALT Is 150 we are working on getting a 185
The Big 3 Will Be done Soon..
We Already Added 0/1 to the Alt & it had 0/1 running to the Batt
I will be Wiring All The Batts with 0/1 AWG Wire

Should be sweet


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

I am up in your neighborhood about once a month... Where is your shop? (I drive from Tucson to Skull Valley, so I go right through PV)  
How big is your shop? I'm curious about the workings of the business itself. Is that something you have knowledge of, or are you not involved in the business more than installing? (I love talking to small business owners since I am aspiring to be one someday, the sooner the better). :-D

I will have to stop in some time on my way through. I was just up there for Easter weekend in fact. I love it up there.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> The Owner "Nate The Wonderful"


I can't resist... Very sorry.....


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

chad said:


> I can't resist... Very sorry.....



       

I wish they had an emoticon that shows laughing so hard it comes out your nose...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm signed up for this thread. I have a 300 as well. Looking to see how this one comes out.


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

SQ_Baru said:


> I wish they had an emoticon that shows laughing so hard it comes out your nose...



"Icy Hot"...hehe I wanna form a club and name it after a sports medicine...why does that dude on the right remind me of Buffalo Bill? Not that I want to call that scene to mind, but, you know, the "I'd **** me" guy from Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

hahaha, wow those guys needs to go easy on the 24K rust around their neck. How are they holding such a serious face, do they not realize how corny they are? hahaha half of my office is dying over here from seeing this.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

They had a website at one point. It was hilarious.

Wiki article


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I want to know how hard did these guys laugh when they saw their own picture?


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Install looks like it's coming along real nice.

lmao @ icy hot stunnas


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Got a few things done but did not have much time on this today..
>>New RIMS 22" Lexani's Dynasty's<<

















Started The Ring's for the KP130's on the rear deck..









Car Was Out For Tint & I Will Get More Done This Comming Week..
peace Troy


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

BLING!=CHING!


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

chad said:


> I can't resist... Very sorry.....


Are these guys actually serious? I thought it was a joke...that's pathetic, haha


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

OK now that you have done all your reserch on the Stupid Kids.. 
back to my install..
Getting ready to Start the Tweeter Pods..
Any pointers?
I plan on using Some eazy to bend plumbers strap if you will
To mount the tweets & image them..
Once I find the spot I like I will use tooth picks or somthing to hold them in place till I can pull some grill cloth & reson over them..
Here are Stage one pix,,


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

kinda lost on that one, i understand that you are posting the tweeters up for glassing but not sure what and why you just cut something off.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

the trim that holds that sail panel gose all the way around the window area..
its eazyer to work with this way..
Peace Troy


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

This month, there is an an article in Car audio mag on how to do tweet pods.

The way they did it, they glued the tweeter cup the the sail panel, then drilled random holes in the sail panel.

Speaker cloth was stretched over and glued down, then resined.
A two part body filler was mixed up and injected into the holes from behind, filling up the space under the speaker cloth.

Looks like a really nice, simple way to do a nice job of it, worth a look.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

since the focal tweeter mounts come with metal brackets, i think it would have been easier if you cut out a MDF ring that the tweet mount sits it and positing the ring in place. glass over that and screw the tweet mount in place. this way you dont ruin the tweeter mount or even risk it. just a thought.

and whats with all the "thug" pics? its definitely teh gayness. lol.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

sephiroth619 said:


> I didn't know Focal made a 5.25" K2P set?


they dont, 165K2P only. They make a 130KP, but it isnt the upgraded version.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Everything that is going in has been used in his other car's
So I dont have any other parts to work with..
I'll keep you all posted on the progress..
Peace Troy
PS Can you delet the Ghetto post's?
Thanks Troy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Moved The Fusebox & Made A Cover For It..
OOPs!! J/K Gotta Test The Fog Machine

















Started The Subbox Tenplet..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> PS Can you delet the Ghetto post's?
> Thanks Troy


Pics should dissappear when photobucket catches up  

Do the 22's improve the sound of the audio system?  That was the point 

Chad


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Any updates? Do you have any pics of other cars your shop has done?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Didnt Get to do any work on the car today We have a Massive Motorhome
Adding (2) TV's
Eclipse AVN & Some Other Cool Stuff..
But Yes I Do Have Pix Of Other Rides We Have Done..
My Camara makes some of the colors look off but they are not..
Also I'v Bumpedup the Install moral of the Shop to putout the best you can no matter what the person is getting..
So with that said.. Im Just An Installer Not The Owner.
>> Audio Adrenaline <<

Peace Troy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet..
Got a Pic of The Amp Rack Base..
What do you think? Brushed Alum.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here Is The Amp Rack


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the amp rack so far. And brushed aluminum is always teh secks!! Congrats on the head installer position. My mom lives in Prescott Valley. I'll have to stop by the shop when I come in town from Cali.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

* I Gotta Make it have a finished look to it..
I know it may not be seen all the time but when It dose I want it tobe very cool..
What do you think.. This is without the amps & stuff installed..
I will get finished pix Later this week..
Im shooting for fully finished by the 19th..
Peace Troy*


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the way that looks. What did you use to get the swirl marks on the aluminum?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Soft wire brush..
I'm prolly doing somthin like this in my truck too..
Peace Troy


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

How do you plan to prevent oxidation? A coating?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah its shot with clear..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> yeah its shot with clear..


Does that make the brushing look "deeper?" One would think that it would.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

nah..
its very fine.. smooth clean & cleared!
enough to protect it & give it an unfinished (painted) look
Will start rining all the wires into the amp rack & geting it laidout..
Peace Troy


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice metal work. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thanks for the Props guys..
I Did A Little very little today..
I hookedup the xovers..























*


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Those are some beastly crossovers, very nice. The aluminum looks very nice, I'm sure it looks even better in real life. I'm working on designing myself an amp rack, it's always nice to be able to get some inspiration from this forum


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

* Today We Added a Volant Intake system
And I Made Some MDF Mounts Covered In Stinger Roadkill
I painted the Roadkill & The MDF Black So It Wont Show Thru The Grills..















*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*OK did a lil more work today..
Installed the rearfill, Used More Stinger Roadkill on the rear deck & started installing the front stage..
Used The MDF 6x9 Templet & Mounted The 5.25" & Tweeters 
I imaged The Tweeters a lil..

























Also Used MDF for the Front Only The 6.5" Utopia In The Front Doors..
Lots More Comming Very Soon*


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

are the rear speakers sealed off from the subs? are the subs going to be IB?

looking great so far. I love focal!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

bobditts said:


> are the rear speakers sealed off from the subs? are the subs going to be IB?
> 
> looking great so far. I love focal!


The Subs will be in a Ported Box..
The face Of The Subs & The Ports Will be sealedoff from the trunk..
Everything will fire into the car..
The Arm Rest On the back see will be modded So you can see the port & some of the subs.. I will be starting On the box this comming week..
I will get massive pix..
Thanks For The Props Guys
Peace troy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*The rack is alum. non conductive..
So I did some work on it today..
Started On The Custom Tweeter Pods..

























































Also Hardwired The Radar Detector









Started On The Box Today Aswell..

















The Stock Dash & The New Stock Dbl Din

















Oh I also got the 4" Utopia's installed into the dash
& Bert Dropped in the GPS Antenna















*


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice. i love the hidden gps antennae.

have you guys ever messed with wiring the radar sensor up to the back of the rear view, or right against the dash, and snaking the cables down to a display in the console or instrument cluster for a more stealth look? i dunno if that's even possible, but just curious. I know the V1's have the remote display you can plug in, so it got me thinking.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah some times but Iv started to take the extra time to mount them verywell so no wires will fall..
I love the V1 Stuff I also like the Belltronics..
I glassed this into a pocket on a GMC Truck
Turnedout sweet..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> *The rack is alum. non conductive..
> *


*

What are you referring to? Conductive to what? It's very conductive to both heat and electricity.

Chad*


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Yeah some times but Iv started to take the extra time to mount them verywell so no wires will fall..
> I love the V1 Stuff I also like the Belltronics..
> I glassed this into a pocket on a GMC Truck
> Turnedout sweet..


:drools:

that's awesome!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Man,

here are todays updates..
*Ok..
Put everything on the Box..
Top, Bottom, Sides Yo Where Is My 1" Plexi!!!!










Got Some Work Done On The Tweeter Pods Thanks To A friend 
Who Asked If He Could Sand Somthing All Day..

























Debaged it & Removed All the Side Moldings..









I Did Get Alot of wiring Done But Did Not Taked Pix Just Yet..
Thanks & Stay Tuned..*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice work, but how long do you guys allow yourself to do an install or is this more so on the side?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Nice work, but how long do you guys allow yourself to do an install or is this more so on the side?


Well I wanted it in & Out..
At first the Owner was taking the car home at the end of the day..
he dropped it off for a few weeks but the time slots were already takin
I have been doing work on it here & there..
I wanted it out today but some S/O Parts have not shown up yet..
So it may take a bit longer..
Troy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are pix of the tweeter pods
And the amp rack mounted..almost wired..
the focal grills modded to fit.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've really enjoyed following this build. You do some nice clean work Troy. Let us know how everything sounds once you get the install finished and tuned.

Zach


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

OK great!.. now back to mt install again..
Finishing up the Box & Trunk


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

what do you think of this?
Suede Flock on the door trim..
1st time


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Troy, 

You do some great work. Very clean install.

Can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The suede isn't my thing. But it was done nicely and if the owner likes it then it's all good. I am glad to see that you didn't just do the tweet pod in suede and leave everything else. Way to go the extra mile and keep it clean! Is the sub box finished yet?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

This kit said 15-18hrs it was still tacky after about 16hrs..
so we waited about 20..
it cameout a bit stiffer than seude.. but looks real nice..
Here are some new pix.. Starting the glass work this weekend..

Flock On The B pillers


















A-Pillers & Tweeter pods









The Box 









Grill Cloth On The Back Side Of The Rings.. 
(Just Glued To See How It Would Look)









Mocked up.. Just kinda Pulled into place..


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the suede either. It kind of ruins the nice sanding job your friend did. I would have left them painted if they came out that good.

I can't wait to see how that rear panel turns out!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Oh I think you guys wanted to see this part..
the box biuld & the Custom Ash Tray..
lets start with the box.. I will be working on it alil more..
it was designed to be ported thru the rear deck but* then Nathen wanted it sealed.. & then Aaron wanted it ported thru the front so my design had to be modded..

















































































Now The Custom Ash Tray..
Bert Came To The Shop To Do More Custom & To Learn a Bit More On Car Audio.. So I Told Him To Start With The Ash Tray..
It will Hold The Singer Blue LED Volt Meter & PPi Bass Nob
The Plexi will be tinited Black & The Pocket Will Be Glassed & Flocked
More Pix Lart But Its Looking Good..


































*


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks nice!

Where'd you get that flocking kit?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Where'd you get that flocking kit?



>>Select Products<<

Doing a Suede Headliner next..
Troy


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Got some work done but nothin real kool..
Bert got to work on the Custom Ash Tray
Check it out Old School PPi Bass Nob & a Spinning Madalion
Some Nice Sliver With Logo's on it..
Its all going to be Suede Over & it will Look real nice..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm in love with that ash tray! How do you empty it?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Custom Ash Tray is comming to a close..
did lil drop session today..
check it out..

























Trim Panle for the trunk (Ports Is Not Inplace)


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Where'd you get that flocking kit?


I would highly reccommend getting the flocking directly from Donjer. I met the lady that runs the place ans she is so nice. besides, Select just marks things up so high...cheaper directly from Donjer.

Oh and you can make the flocking air gun. I made mine out of some compressor quick connect fittings and a plastic water bottle. just connect an airgun and you are good.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

ok got some work done.. more very soon..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

few more of the box..
the Hu & Ash Tray/Volt Meter..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got some new ones box is in place & will be covered in the next few days then its finished..
Check it out..

























My New Box the mess is gone!!


----------



## ThisWasAndy (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice cart!


----------



## tlsceomi (Aug 1, 2007)

wow, looking really good troy, you do very clean work, cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Adding a lil more seude to the trunk*


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice work.

Do you have any finished pics?


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

beautiful work! i'm wondering how much for a custom job like this is costing him?


----------



## TampaIS250 (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont know what it is about this ashtray but wow


----------

